# Fomba - 6/21/11



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been looking at heading to the FOMBA trail network for some time.  Trail map and info here: http://www.fomba.org/trail-map.html

Not sure where I heard about it but I am glad I went.  Pulled into the lot around 10:30. Geared up and rolling out at 11.  We decided to pick a counter clockwise route and start with the Fire Line trail.  

Fire Line is twisty, turny, and rooty as hell.  Not a whole lot to speak of in the way of vert, but tons of little technical climbs.  About 1/4 of the way in, my buddy stopped quickly in front of me. I clipped out and waited for him to negotiate this little rock descent. (not really a "rock garden")  He made it. Unfortunately, I couldn't clip in fast enough...started going down, caught my wheel just right and was LAUNCHED otb.  I popped my tube and was pretty shaken up.  

After 15 minutes of recover/ changing the tire, we kept going. The only nab about a fall like that is it really messes with your confidence.  The next 3/4 of the trail were tough. (for me)  Still haven't figured out how to climb over roots and rocks OR ascend into a tight turn. 

There were some really great sections of Fire Line...some reminded me of Old Webbs at KT.  Beautiful Cathedral Pines all around and some great fern sections. Just really gorgeous scenery.

We headed back to the car so my buddy could grab some more water and catch his breath.  From there...we headed back out, took Lady Slipper and then Red Pine.  Now THIS was more like it. 

Way more confident, better flow, and all around more enjoyable.  Still some tech (including this sweet natural rock staircase) and a bit of climbing but I felt like me again.

I knew we were going to have to call it early.  My friend couldn't ride a whole lot more. I wanted to make sure we rode Red Pine as I think it is the marquee trail at FOMBA.  Sure enough, it didn't disappoint...more flow and just really sweet singletrack.  At the end, there is a bit of a tech climb to the "Log Roll".  I had youtubed a few videos of it and from the camera, it didn't look too steep at all.  Coming up to it, I just froze. It was scary as hell. 

After, I found a trail called "Sampler" which was only .2 miles. I decided to hit it while my riding partner caught his breath.  Nothing special, just more of the same.  There are still 5 or 6 trails I have left to explore. (The Long trail looks sweet)  Anyone in the southern NH area would be foolish not to check it out.  I know Fort Rock and Bear Brook SP are in the area, but this place is cool.  Nice vibe, biker maintained, and not pretentious. Just awesome riding.  Ended up with 7.3 miles in 2 hours and change.  

Here are some shots:


----------



## powbmps (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting up the info.  Looks like some nice trails.

Have you ridden Bear Brook before?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 22, 2011)

Not yet. I hear it is good.  It is on my "to do" list this summer.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice looking terrain!  I like the looks of that last pic!


----------



## prophet0426 (Jun 24, 2011)

They are pretty beat up now, but still fun to ride.  If you have a single speed bring it!!!


----------

